# TIA Portal V11 Prof. WINCC stürzt dauernd ab



## sailor (22 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

Bin grad über den ersten größeren Projekt mit TIA V11 Prof.. Leider stürzt TIA laufend bei irgendwelchen Operationen (z.B. Speichern, Laden,Projektsprache setzen,...) mit der Meldung "... ist ein Fehler aufgetreten ... " ab, ohne weitere Info.   ***Neu: Ein Progremm verhindert die Ausführung des Programms. Bitte beenden sie dieses Programm****
Offen hab ich S7-V5.5 und den IE-Explorer. 
Wer hat ähnliche Probleme?

System:

*BS: Windows 7 Enterprise
*
S7 Distributed Safety Programming
 V5.4 + SP5
SIMATIC WinCC flexible Runtime
 2008 SP2
Automation License Manager
 V5.1 + SP1
SIMATIC OPC-XML-Gateway
 V11.0 + SP2
S7-PLCSIM
 V5.4 + SP5 + Upd1
SIMATIC ProSave
 V9.0 incl. SP3
S7 F ConfigurationPack
 V5.5 + SP9
S7-GRAPH Professional
 V5.3 + SP7
S7-PCT
 V2.2
S7-SCL Professional
 V5.3 + SP6
SINEMA Server
 V11.0
STEP 7 Professional
 V5.5 + SP1
SIMATIC WinCC flexible
 2008 SP2


----------



## Zersch (22 Juni 2012)

Hey,
arbeitest du mit zwei Bildschirmen? 
Dabei habe ich auch das Problem, wenn ich mit einem arbeite ist alles Okay.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## sailor (22 Juni 2012)

Hi,

ja, ich arbeite mit zwei Monitoren.
Wenn TIA läuft, ist dann dein TIA-Fenster auf den primären Monitor oder auf den sekundären oder hast du dann nur einen angeschlossen?

Gruß
Sailor


----------



## Zersch (22 Juni 2012)

Habe beide Bildschirme angeschlossen und arbeite auf dem primären Monitor!

Aber da bin ich dann ja nicht der einzige der das Problem hat...

Kennt das Problem sonst noch jemand? Anscheinend liegt es auch nicht am Betriebssystem, denn ich arbeite mit Win XP.

Gruß


----------



## Markus Rupp (22 Juni 2012)

Ich habe die selben Probleme (arbeite täglich damit) und kann keinen unterschied festellen ob es mit einem oder zwei displays öfters abstürzt, scheint bei mir egal zu sein, aber 2 Abstürze pro Stunde sind völlig normal leider


----------



## Ralle (22 Juni 2012)

Mich wundert, dass schon jemand mit TIA arbeitet, warum tut ihr euch das an?

PS: Mich interessieren wirklich die Beweggründe!


----------



## Markus Rupp (23 Juni 2012)

Weil der Kunde keine 10000€ WinCCV7-Kosten zahlen will und flexible lediglich 4096-PT beherrscht, was bei 8000 DP und mehr schnell zu problemen führen kann.

Ausserdem will der Kunde alle Pumpen via ModBus angebunden sehen, was bei der Anzahl der VDP ohne einen ganzen Schaltschrank voll ModBus/PDP-Wandlern schwierig wird. Ausser man setzt eine 1200-CPU ein was dazu führt das die Hardware plötzlich nur noch 500€ kostet und der Platzbedarf auf 10*10cm sinkt. Wenn ich hier rein wirtschaftlich von Material und Arbeitszeit an Hardware-Aufwand denke ist TIA trotzdem besser. Und insgesamt muß ich sagen das TIA zwar ziemlich mieß durchdacht ist, aber wenn man verstanden hat was man alles nicht versteht, läßt sich damit notgedrungen sogar arbeiten.



Ralle schrieb:


> Mich wundert, dass schon jemand mit TIA arbeitet, warum tut ihr euch das an?
> 
> PS: Mich interessieren wirklich die Beweggründe!


----------



## bike (23 Juni 2012)

Wenn dann die Entwicklungszeit und die Probleme mit der Wartung und Instandhaltung in den  nächsten Jahren, bis das System vielleicht zuverlässig und stabil läuft, berücksichtigt,  dann schaut die Rechnung schnell anders aus.


bike


----------



## Markus Rupp (23 Juni 2012)

das ist zwar richtig im grunde, ABER, meine erfahrung zeigte im bezug auf tia folgendes:
Es ist sehr mieß zu handeln, projektierung macht keinen wirklich spaß, aber sobald es in der cpu ist funktioniert es.


----------



## sailor (24 Juni 2012)

Servus,

zur Zeit habe ich alle 5 bis 20 Minuten einen Absturz. Zuerst kommt die Meldung, daß ein Fehler aufgetreten ist. Nach dem Restart kommt dan die Meldung, dass ein Programm die Ausführung von TIA verhindert. Ohne Fehlermeldung o.ä! 

Ich weiss echt nicht mehr weiter. 
Arbeitet überhaupt schon jemand *produktiv* mit TIA?
@Ralle: Weil gewünscht ist, die aktuelleste SW zu liefern. 
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## Markus Rupp (24 Juni 2012)

Naja ob man das produktiv nennen kann, aber wann konnte man das je von neuen siemens-systemen behaupten (wenn ich da ans flexible und seine anfänge zurückdenke, gab es exakt die selben kontroversen diskussionen)
Sagen wir es einmal so: 
Ich arbeite damit und habe schon 30000m³/h-Lüftungen und Kältemaschinen damit realisiert.
Dabei waren darüber hinaus Heizungsanlagen und Kälteverteiler.

Denn Absturz alle 5 bis 20 Minuten habe ich hinter mir. Da half seinerzeit aber nur ein neu installiertes Betriebssystem (Nacktes windows 32bit und nur Siemens, seither sind es noch 1 - 2 Abstürze die Stunde.

Schlussendlich muß es jeder selbst wissen. Aber um ehrlich zu sein sind Diskussionen Nervig und müßig, wenn Sie am Ende eh verloren werden, da in einigen Jahren keiner mehr eine Wahl haben wird ob er TIA oder S7-Classic einsetzt!

Und Leute wie wir (Sailor oder auch Ich) sehe ich als vorreiter damit andere in Jahren damit sauber arbeiten können (Pioniergeist ;-) )

Die Tücken des Systems sind tatsächlich riesig und alle Kritik sicherlich auch irgendwo auf einem bestimmten Blatt berechtigt, aber wirklich die Wahl hat man an sich nicht. Wie gesagt Beispiel Modbus (welches bei der CPU-1200) kostenfrei und einfach funktionsfähig dabei ist. Hat das schon mal wer mit ner 300-CPU gemacht? Das macht keinen Spaß, aber worauf ich wegen Modbus heraus will ist das TIA auch vorteile für "Systemintegratoren" wie mich bietet, dessen Aufgabe es nicht ist einen Isolationsprüf-Automaten zu Programmieren, sondern wo es darum geht alle Subgewerke eines Gebäudes abzuwickeln (Heizung, Klima, Lüftung, Licht, Jalousie-Steuerung, Ex-Bereichs-Überwachung etc. pp.).

Und die Möglichkeit der Top-Down-Projektierung die im Bereich Systemintegration unerlässlich ist spielt hierbei eine sehr große Rolle.





sailor schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> zur Zeit habe ich alle 5 bis 20 Minuten einen Absturz. Zuerst kommt die Meldung, daß ein Fehler aufgetreten ist. Nach dem Restart kommt dan die Meldung, dass ein Programm die Ausführung von TIA verhindert. Ohne Fehlermeldung o.ä!
> 
> ...


----------



## sailor (24 Juni 2012)

*Bis dahin wäre ich für jedes Feedback zu der Problematik dankbar.*

Hallo,

@Rupp: Naja, als Pionier möchte ich eigentlich nicht gelten. Vor allen wird ja auch exorbitant viel Arbeitszeit verbraten. Trotzdem Danke für die Blumen.

Eine Komponente des Projekts ist ein TP900. Das kann man nicht mit WINCCFlex projektieren.

Der Rechner ist an einer Firmendomäne. Ich habe aber selbstverständlich alle Adminrechte. 
Ich wende mich jetzt an Siemens mit der Problematik. Es kann doch nicht sein, daß angesichts dieser offensichtlich weit verbreiteten Absturzhäufigkeit keine Reaktion seitens Siemens erfolgt.

Ich melde mich wieder, sobald es Neues gibt. 

*Bis dahin wäre ich für jedes Feedback zu der Problematik dankbar.

*Gruß
Sailor


----------



## NikolausL (25 Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen,

also bei mir läuft TIA V11 relativ stabil. ich habe jetzt ein (kleineres) Projekt durchgeführt, weil der Kunde unbedingt ein TP700 haben wollte.
Die einzigen größeren Probleme, die ich hatte, sind nach einem Update aufgedrehten, hier hatte der Kaspersky Antivirus das Setup eines Treiberpakets (S7DOS) in Quarantäne genommen, die Deinstallation des Pakets hat aber noch problemlos funktioniert. Leider haben weder der Kaspersky noch das Rahmen-Setup von TIA V11 eine entpsrechende Meldung gebracht.
Nach der Installation kam es ständig zu Fehlermeldungen und Abstürzen.
Nachdem das Problem erkannt war, habe ich das letzte deinstalliebare Update entfernt und ab da alle Updates (mit deaktiviertem Kaspersky) noch mal aufgespielt. Danach gab es keine Probleme mehr.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## sailor (25 Juni 2012)

@NikolausL

Was hast Du für ein Betriebssystem?
Ist dein Rechner an einer Domäne?
Hast du S7 zusätzlich installiert?
Wie bist du auf die Lösung gekommen?
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## NikolausL (25 Juni 2012)

Hallo Sailor,

Betriebssystem ist Windows XP SP3 32Bit

Bei dem Rechner handelt es sich um ein Field-PG M3, welches in eine Domäne eingebunden ist. Ich habe auf dem Gerät lokale Admin-Rechte, aber z.B. keinen Zugriff auf den Virenscanner und es sind diverse Tools wie z.B. DriveLock installiert.

Auf dem PG ist zusätzlich Step 7 V5.5 SP2 und WinCCflexible 2008 SP3 installiert.

In einigen der Fehlermeldungen wurde auf DLL´s verwiesen. nach einigem Stöbern im Internet kam ich darauf, daß die Dateien zu dem Treiberpaket S7DOS gehören, ein Vergleich mit einer anderen Installation zeigte sich, daß diese Dateien komplett fehlten. Auf den Virenscanner binn ich durch reinen Zufall gestoßen (über einen Statusbericht) und hab dann gesehen, das er eine Setup.exe aus dem TIA Installationspaket in Quarantäne genommen hatte. Der Rest war einfach probieren.
Ich hatte zwar einen Service-Request gestartet, bis die aber in die Gänge kamen, hatte ich das Problem selbst gelöst.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## sailor (28 Juni 2012)

Die Lösung:
Im Projektordner den Inhalt des Ordners "IM" löschen. Das entspricht der Funktion in WINCCFlex "temporäre Dateien löschen".
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juni 2012)

sailor schrieb:


> Die Lösung:
> Im Projektordner den Inhalt des Ordners "IM" löschen. Das entspricht der Funktion in WINCCFlex "temporäre Dateien löschen".
> Gruß
> Sailor



ist das jetzt die Lössung für dein Problem und Allgemein für TIA?


----------



## Markus Rupp (29 Juni 2012)

nein das ist NUR eine manuelle variante alte compiler-outputs für wincc loszuwerden, allerdings ist das alles nur halbwahr, da zusätzlich zum compiler-output auch diverse andere daten dort gesichert werden. ich hatte schon probleme mit dem löschen des ordners im (projektierung ließ sich garnicht mehr öffnen), das ist aber nicht sicher sondern bei mir bisher einmal vorgekommen.

Das TIA selbst betrifft das nicht insgesamt


----------



## sailor (1 Juli 2012)

Die Lösung für den Part ""HMI" des Projekts ist es, so hoffe ich. Für TIA S7 und TIA SCADA bin ich nervlich noch nicht soweit. Gut ist, dass ich von Siemens eigentlich sehr gut unterstützt werde. Für das Teilprojekt SCADA geb ich die TIA-RC und RT wieder zurück und bekomme dafür WINCC 7.0, das lt. Info Siemens voll weitergeführt werden soll. Noch dieses Jahr soll WINCC V7.2 rauskommen. 
Es grüßt
Sailor


----------



## Markus Rupp (1 Juli 2012)

Naja gut, zum Thema WinCC V7 habe ich anderes gehört, aber das ist halt typisch Siemens


----------



## sailor (1 Juli 2012)

Servus Rupp,
mit diesen Wissen kannst du mir vielleich auch bei meinen nächsten Problem weiterhelfen: Ich möchte in WINCC die Positionen eines Joystick via USB einlesen. 
Folgende Anwendung: S7 - WLAN - Tablet-PC mit WINCC7.0 RT in der linken Hand, um den Hals ein Dold Funk-Not-aus und rechten Arm ein Joystick, dessen Position ins Tablet eingelesen werden soll.

Frag bitte nicht nach der Anwendung, ab die ist alles andere als üblich. 
Grüße
sailor


----------



## Markus Rupp (1 Juli 2012)

Naja sofern der Joystick ein SDK hat kann man die XY-Koordinaten des Joysticks auf zwei Script-Variablen von WinCC legen. Aber ohne den Joystick genauer zu kennen kann ich nichts weiter dazu sagen.


----------



## sailor (1 Juli 2012)

SDK? Kannst du mir evtl. näheres sagen? Ich denke an einen wie industrietauglichen Joystick. Noch keine Ahnung, wo ich den herbekomme?


----------



## Markus Rupp (1 Juli 2012)

achso, ja im schiffahrtsbau gibt es sowas öfters, http://www.metallux.de/de/produkte/joysticks-meisterschalter-steuerknueppel.html

Aber da sind die in der Regel direkt mit Bussystemen gekoppelt (wie bei obigen link mit CAN-Bus)

Mit SDK meinte ich ein Dokumentiertes Programmier-Unterstützungssystem um die vom Treiber gelieferten daten korrekt zu interpretieren und z.B. via Profinet an wo auch immer wenn zu senden


----------



## sailor (1 Juli 2012)

Da sieht schon mal gut aus. Für den USB-Joystick mus ich wohl über den Treiber des Herstellers die Achsdaten via Script einlesen. Keine Ahnung wie das gehen soll. 
Sailor


----------



## Markus Rupp (1 Juli 2012)

das ist ja das was ich sagte, dazu gibt es das sogenannte SDK, wenn man das hat kann man mit einem script die daten aus dem treiber auslesen und interpretieren. 
SDK = SoftwareDevlopmentKit


----------



## sailor (1 Juli 2012)

OK. Ich frag morgen mal bei der Fa. an. 
Danke noch mal.
Sailor


----------



## Markus Rupp (1 Juli 2012)

kein thema, wenn du weitere fragen hast melde dich ruhig


----------



## bernd81 (6 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

kann man bei TIA auch ein automatisches speichern einstellen. Habe bisher nichts dergleichen gefunden?
Und gibt es keine direkt Archivierung wie bei Step 7?

Viele Grüße

Bernd


----------



## NikolausL (6 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

also Archivierung, wie in Step 7, gibt es im TIA nicht mehr. Mann muß den Projektordner mit einem externen Programm wie 7zip selbst archivieren. Automatisches speichern habe ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht gefunden.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------

